# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  در چه شرایطی پشت کنکور بمونم؟

## navidgh

سلام
من امسال و پارسال که کنکور اولم بود مشکلات زیادی داشتم که رفته رفته رفعشون کردم و شرایط کنکور دومم بهتر از کنکور اولم بود.
کنکور اولم ۶۵۰۰ زیرگروه ۱ منطقه ۳ شدم و کنکور امسال ۱۵۵۰ زیرگروه ۱
ولی ساعت ۱۲ بیدار میشدم و شبا هم تو تلگرام و اینستا بودم و شب نه میخوابیدم نه درس میخوندم. ورزش هم نداشتم.
و میبینم حالا این هارو رفع کردم و این نتیجه همه ی من نبود.
احتمالا پزشکی نیمسال دوم اراک یا خرم آباد میارم(ناحیه تهرانم). حالا به نظر شما منی که الان از همیشه اوکی تره شرایطم و خیلی تجارب بیشتری دارم حیف نیست به خاطر یه ترم زودتر خوندن نرم یه دانشگاه بهتر برا ۷ سال؟ مثلا ایران یا شهیدبهشتی.
نظرتونو بگید که چی درسته ممنونم

----------


## _Dawn_

به شرطی پشت کنکور بمون که مشکلات سالهای قبل رو پیدا کنی و برطرفشون کنی
ضمنا وضعیت برگزاری و تاثیر معدل رو هم که میبینی محشر کبری هست امسال
ریسک اتفاقاتی که ممکنه برات بوجود بیاد هم مسئولیتش بر عهده خودته.
بعدش پشیمون نشی که همینم از دستت رفته
نمیخوام ناامیدت کنم فقط دارم شرایط  و احتمالات رو میگم تا ببینی پزشکی تهران برات ارزش ریسک داره یا نه

----------


## Reza taju

برای دانشگاه بهتر پشت موندن ارزششو نداره به نظرم.شهر و دانشگاه قطعا مهمه ولی نه به این اندازه که یه سال دیگه پشت بمونی.به اینم فکر کن که الان یکم از کنکور فاصله گرفتیم و ادم حس درس خوندن داره ولی برای بار سوم دروس تکراری رو خوندن خیلی سخت و طاقت فرساست.تغییرات کنکور هم در نظر بگیر 
کنکور در حالت عادیش اعصاب ادمو خورد میکنه چه برسه به امسال که پرحاشیه تر از همیشه هست.
در کل باز بیشتر فکر کن اگه خیلی برات مهمه تهران قبول شی یه سال دیگه هم بخون.ولی به نظرم که اشتباهه وقتی رشته مورد نظرت تو دولتی قبول میشی پشت بمونی و خودتو اذیت کنی.

----------


## youhans

تعریف دانشگاه بهتر از نظر شما چیست ؟ 
باید به این سوال جواب بدید بعد تصمیم بگیرید که برید دانشگاه یا پشت بمونید .
اگر دانشگاه بهتر یعنی اینکه اگه من اونجا تحصیل نکنم دیگه نمیتونم مثلا در رشته پزشکی که میگید جزو قبولی ها و نفرات برتر ازمون هایی که برگزار میشه ( مثل علوم پایه یا ازمون تخصص ) چون داخل دانشگاه بهتر نیستم  موفقیتی انچنان حاصل کنم 
نیاز نیست که دیگه بگم قرار نیست همه دانشجوهای پزشکی تا ۷ سال دیگه به همین رتبه کنکورشون باقی بمونند و لول علمی تحصیلیشون تغییر میکنه 
اگر دانشگاه بهتر یعنی اینکه اگر من بخوام پلن مهاجرت داشته باشم ، کشورای خارج فقط فلان دانشگاه ها رو میشناسن و قبول دارند که این هم ملاک خوبی نیست 
اول بگید که لفظ دانشگاه بهتر از نظر شما بر چه معیاری هست ؟

----------


## mohammad1397

حوصله ای داری شما ، ولی میتونی تا کنکور دی بخونی البته اگه تاریخش باز عوض نکنن

----------


## reza333

معدل کتبی نهاییت چنده ؟

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> سلام
> من امسال و پارسال که کنکور اولم بود مشکلات زیادی داشتم که رفته رفته رفعشون کردم و شرایط کنکور دومم بهتر از کنکور اولم بود.
> کنکور اولم ۶۵۰۰ زیرگروه ۱ منطقه ۳ شدم و کنکور امسال ۱۵۵۰ زیرگروه ۱
> ولی ساعت ۱۲ بیدار میشدم و شبا هم تو تلگرام و اینستا بودم و شب نه میخوابیدم نه درس میخوندم. ورزش هم نداشتم.
> و میبینم حالا این هارو رفع کردم و این نتیجه همه ی من نبود.
> احتمالا پزشکی نیمسال دوم اراک یا خرم آباد میارم(ناحیه تهرانم). حالا به نظر شما منی که الان از همیشه اوکی تره شرایطم و خیلی تجارب بیشتری دارم حیف نیست به خاطر یه ترم زودتر خوندن نرم یه دانشگاه بهتر برا ۷ سال؟ مثلا ایران یا شهیدبهشتی.
> نظرتونو بگید که چی درسته ممنونم


وقتی انتخاب رشته کردی چطور میخوای نری؟ محروم میشی که

----------

